# Is this a mild despersonalization? help



## Guest (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello let me introduce you, my name is Samuel, I'm 18 y-o.

Everything started one time I smoked and ate raw marijuana, it was my first time doing that kind of stuff, I used to have social anxiety, so I had a bad trip, I felt terrible, it was two months ago, the first week after the bad trip I was feeling terrible but week after week it was getting better but I have always being feeling like I'm drunk, you know? and I think I've been stuck with that ''drunk'' feeling since the beginning, but I haven't had any kind of drug or medication since that, so I was thinking about desperzonalization or derealization, but I don't know if it could be, let me tell you my symptoms..

I have a ''drunk'' feeling like if I have been drinking a bit, you know? not that super drunk but the feeling you got with maybe 3 beers, when you are concious but you know you are starting to feel slightly dizzy, but the problem is that I have seen that almost everybody feel detached from his own body, and I don't feel that, I can see me in the mirror and I recognize myself perfectly, I can speak with friends, family etc, etc but I feel connection with people, not like some people that say that they feel like aliens or something like that, they ask the reason of everything, example: why am I here? etc (which I'm really sorry. hope you all get recover quickly!)

So could it be a mild despersonalization/derealization disorder? or can someone have only the drunk feeling but not the other symptoms? by the way SYMPTOMS ARE 24/7 since that time. I had never experienced this before,

I also got dry eyes and floaters in the eye, since the second week i had the bad trip,I think it was because the stress I had with the panic attack in the bad trip,

has anybody experienced something like this?

please help

HOPE YOU ALL GET RECOVER


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

sounds more like brain fog. which is a symptom of dp yes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

This is kind of what's happening to me I look in the mirror and I know it's me and I can talk and I don't really feel like there's a glass between me and the world the only thing is that I have like a constant dizzy like mild headache when I notice it and also my eyes sometimes feel like there seeing weird but that might just be becouse I just got new glasses and I'm constantly taking them off and on so there might be like a milder kind or just different symptoms becouse I still do sometimes feel scared and anxiousness becouse of the panic attack weed gave me but it has been getting better every week until last week were I saw how long some people had it for but don't let it scare you becouse those people who had it for a long time most likely didn't know what was wrong with them for a long after so don't let that scare you. I recommend going to see a doctor that's what I'm going to do becouse I know that I was lacking some iron last time I went to see my doctor also tell him about the weed you won't get in to any trouble he won't turn you into the police or nothing becouse he's your doctor. Something that's helped me is seeing other people who have recovered fully and don't worry if it took them a long time to recover or just like no time most of them have the same thing about it

distract yourself 
It's just anxiety 
It hasn't hurt you and it won't 
And some say that they made themselves feel bad on purpose to see that there's nothing wrong but I havnt done that one and would search more on how they would do some give themselves really bad attacks and some would just stare at a spot on there hand or something to feel unreal and just do it a lot to show themselves it's just a feeling, it won't hurt you

Sorry that this is kind of all over the place and there's like no periods or commas but you know it's kind of hard with this


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

Bro I'm the original poster how long have you been feeling this way? Do u have an email?


----------



## Punjabisgotswag (Aug 7, 2014)

have heard that smoking ciggarettes or substances like Weed, Marijuana, LSD can cause DP/DR.. I have also heard that if you went through a trauma such as lost a loved one, been in an car accident, been physically abused.raped can or other life-threatening situations or trauma can also trigger DP/DR. But if you have taken Vicks Nyquil Cold & Flu Relief quite often so can this cause severe or permanent DP/DR?http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/vicks-nyquil-cold-%26-flu-relief-liquid-original-flavor/ID=prod6091051-product?ext=gooMedicines_ampersand_Treatments_PLA_Cold_ampersand_Flu_Medications_prod6091051_pla&adtype=pla&kpid=sku6082185&sst=58cc8cc6-92f9-8de9-4b85-000054e51398


----------



## Punjabisgotswag (Aug 7, 2014)

I have also heard that someone posted on here that Hypnosis videos or Hynotherapy can cure or recover DP/DR is that true as well? Although I do believe that not everything is for everyone. Not everything or every solution works on everyone. But what I do* strongly* believe is that there is solution to every problem to NO matter what. Just how in Math there are problems which needs to be solved in order to find a solution. So there is solution to every problem and there are many solutions to the DP/DR and may everyone be cured or recover from DP/DR. I have also heard taking medications like SSI or Anti-Depressants aren't really good because they can either make things worse for you or cure it for short-term. But I would like to know if anyone has used medications like SSI and has cured from DP/DR permanently? Or if DP/DR can be cured permanently. And whether you can get chronic DP/DR by taking just Nyquil even though you you have never drink Alchohol never taken any subtances like Weed, Marijuana, LSD etc etc like me


----------



## half-life (Aug 15, 2012)

HPPD?


----------



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

OP , i think i have symptoms same as yours! i got it from smoking weed. let me know how u feel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

Im recovered now. Bit my flotares keep me worrying. Lets pray to the lord


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

Are you ok? Now???


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Guest sam are you totally recovered now?? Tell us please


----------

